# Introduction



## NDVXstudio (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi, I’m Niccola DeVereaux. My work is mostly painting and sculpture. I have my work on instgram @NDVXstudio and on my website niccoladevereaux.com 

I am looking forward to seeing all the works offered here and hearing many ideas. If you have something interesting, post it here and I will take a look. If anyone wants to do a critique for critique or is open to art discorse, please post that as well.

🌕🌖🌗🌘🌑🌒🌓🌔🌕


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome Niccola. You create some very interesting art.


----------



## NDVXstudio (Jan 17, 2018)

Thank you : )


----------

